# Bubblers



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

are they necessary?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i am assuming you mean bubble bars?


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

i think she means stuff like... bubble stone, or the little plastic things that you can hav bubbles coming out of


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah well in that case, no theyre not really necessary. they help areate the tank. if you have warmer water, the less oxygen your water holds. thats why most people use them. that and if you like the look of them, theres no problem with that. we use them for both reasons.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

if you are trying to have a heavily planted tank i have heard it is not a good idea though....just a warning


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

why so lydia?


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

i think is cuz they take too much carbon monoxide (correct me if im wrong) out
so the plants dont have enough to strive


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yes that is what simpte said....but i have never had a problem with it myself...my bubble rod doesnt work to well anymore, though....simpte knows alot more than me though so i figured it wouldnt hurt to mention it just in case


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

baby~doll said:


> i think is cuz they take too much carbon monoxide (correct me if im wrong) out
> so the plants dont have enough to strive


Close baby! :mrgreen: 

Carbon Dioxide (what animals exhale, and plants inhale)

Carbon Monoxide (what your car exhaust exhales)

And yes the reason you wouldn't want a bubble bar in a heavily planted tank is because the bubble bar adds oxygen to the water, which is the exact opposite of what plants need. Good for fish, not good for plants. If you have a coldwater tank, it's not as bad, as the water holds more oxygen and carbon dioxide at colder levels.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

blixem said:


> Close baby! :mrgreen:
> 
> Carbon Dioxide (what animals exhale, and plants inhale)
> 
> ...



DANG IT!!! i was so close!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh ok thanks for clearing that up for me guys, now i know when we add more plants to our tank we have to take it out! we only have 1 in there now.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I think I read somewhere that the amount of carbon dioxide is not actually related to how much oxygen is in the tank. The reason (as far as I know)that you dont want these is because they cause surface agitation and this is how gases disolve across between the air and water. Oxygen is easier to keep in the water than CO2, you just add more movement at the surface but this then means even more CO2 will escape from the water. So if you have a planted tank you need as little surface movement as possible to keep the CO2 in there. The plants should put enough Oxygen in there.

The faster the plants grow the more carbon they need.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Correct. Though o2 and Co2 are not directly related, increasing o2 through surface agitation will drive Co2 out.


----------

